# notecards



## seventytwoacres (Jun 15, 2011)

New to the forum - although this isn't a 'traditional' craft, wasn't sure where to stick this thread and I was so excited about getting my cards back from Apple yesterday and wanted to share!

If you are not familiar with iphoto on Mac, you can order/create some high quality stuff. I created this card less then a week ago and it arrived yesterday. The children need to send all their teachers handwritten thank-yous and also send letters to friends and family. We thought working on writing actual letters and addressing and mailing cards seem to be something of the past, an art form I'm determined my children utilize. 

Here are the cards....


----------



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

Welcome to HT! These photo cards are beautiful! I love the sypia tone card...


----------



## Timberline (Feb 7, 2006)

Those are really nice cards!

I used the book feature on my Mac to make a hardback book about our mining claim properties. They did a phenomenal job, I got my books in about 10 days and the cost was very reasonable.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

VERY nice indeed! Quite professional looking 

Gorgeous models, you've got there!


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

i like those!


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

I'm just stunned. Of course the children are beautiful, but I cannot get over your use of color and ability to place the photos in just the right way!

BTW: Walgreens has a special today for this kind of 8x10 collage photo and you can reshuffle until you get them the way you want them. I made one as a christmas present.


----------



## seventytwoacres (Jun 15, 2011)

Mid Tn Mama said:


> I'm just stunned. Of course the children are beautiful, but I cannot get over your use of color and ability to place the photos in just the right way!
> 
> BTW: Walgreens has a special today for this kind of 8x10 collage photo and you can reshuffle until you get them the way you want them. I made one as a christmas present.


Thanks, everyone! I have also ordered their coffee table books for grandparents in the past and calendars, too - they exceeded my expectation. I definitely plan to order more in the future.

Thanks for the lovely compliment MidTnMama! I take so many photos, there were hundreds from this past spring to choose from and once I picked the main photo it was easy to select other photos that complimented it and our lifestyle. I bet your collage looks great - would you post a photo of it?!

Jennifer
http://littlehouseonseventy-twoacres.blogspot.com/


----------



## NorCalChicks (Dec 7, 2007)

Great cards Jennifer! Can't wait to see your Christmas cards!


----------

